# Masonic Tattoos



## jasper7788

Not sure if this is a topic already. And I apologize to my brothers if it is. 

Just curious if anyone out their wears a Masonic tattoo with pride. I have thought about it, but haven't committed yet. I have a good collection of ink at the moment. 

Thoughts?


Bro Jason Moreland


----------



## Plustax

Sadly my lodge frowns upon persons with alot of tattoos. I personally find it hypocritical & contrary to the oath. One visiting mason was told that his attire was not good enough to attend a stated meeting. Yet a month earlier he was invited along with others & recognized as a 50yr mason. His attire?  He is a senior citizen that owns & loves hs Harley & was wearing his leather vest & jeans (nothing disrespectful on his vest). He had been out riding all day & recalled of the stated meeting & decided to visit. Needless to say he's never returned. I do still see him at Shriner stated meetings & I know him as a Stand up" guy.... & good mason. Oh well.... such is life.


----------



## jasper7788

Although I love tats.  I also dress for lodge meetings appropriately. I always wear a suit and tie. The only time I deviate from that is to wear my tux. I usually wear my tux if I am sitting in a chair or definitely if I am doing a degree. I am not WM. but in my jurisdiction if you learn the degree you can give it. 

I'm not sure what jurisdiction you or your friend is in. Also not sure of the circumstances regarding the incident. 

My original post was meant to bring together brothers who have or are considering a Masonic tattoo. 


Bro Jason Moreland


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I don't see any reason it should be an issue. Choose you tattoo without violating anything and go on and show it off. Your a mason for life why not get a tattoo. I would probably get it where you could cover if needed.


----------



## jasper7788

Didn't think it'd be an issue. 

More or less curious if anyone else has one and what they got.  Lets start a thread with pics. 


Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325
Stroudsburg, PA


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

There are allready some threads started. I am mobile right now, but if you search masonic tattoos, you will get a few threads.


----------



## jasper7788

Bro. Bennylee said:


> There are allready some threads started. I am mobile right now, but if you search masonic tattoos, you will get a few threads.



Thanks 


Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325
Stroudsburg, PA


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I plan on getting one this year, and when I do I will post it brother.


----------



## rpbrown

I have a couple of Masonic tattoos along with severl others. One of them I was not happy with the artist's work and am going to have it re-worked in a few weeks. This was a new artist that was recommended by a friend. Shame on me, but his portfolio looked pretty good. I now have an artist that I go to that is great.

With all of that, what I am saying is before you get inked, investigate your artist thouroghly.

There are no issues at our lodge with tattoos or we would be a very small lodge as only 2 or 3 dont have them.


----------



## John Schnitz

I love my tattoos. I have one masonic and cherish it deeply

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru

I am waiting until I'm in the The Scottish and York Rites and incorporate all into one, I'm open for suggestions and would like to see some ideas, I don't think we can post pics at this time on the boards but I think we can thru messaging, please send some ideas!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

I haven't gotten any Masonic art yet, but have several ideas, including the Two Pillars, and Father Time and the Maiden.


----------



## whittybarber

Our we allowed to print, paint or stamp?

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

Images? Yes, we've been doing it for centuries. How many posters, prints, patches, paintings, rugs, auto emblems, rings, shirts, or hats have you seen?


----------



## whittybarber

Very true! 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782

It is often said (esp in matters of symbology) not to confuse the symbol with the thing symbolized. We are forbidden to lay down the secrets of our craft. The symbols are intended as outward representation.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## whittybarber

Very true brother sorry I spoke with out thinking.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff

Say.  

Anyone out there know if Masonic tattoos are sliming.  

Just wo(a)ndering if there is any hope for Bro Wild Bill Lins and myself.  

Don't think either of us have another loop in our belts.

:17:

I know Bro RedTemplar is said to have a few links left on his.  Word is he has a belt punch.


----------



## dfreybur

whittybarber said:


> Our we allowed to print, paint or stamp?



As long as what we print is not included in what's secret, certainly.  It's very easy to conclude that everything about Masonry is secret but that's never been the case.  The exact range of what's secret varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction but the square and compasses have never been included in those secrets.

Just for fun - That list of verbs also differs jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  I'm currently learning a third list.  It's amazing the number of verbs committees on ritual have found that mean various sorts of writing.


----------



## whittybarber

That's awesome ever cool info.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## whittybarber

Very*

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## ErvAlmighty

My lodge requires suit worn by every member at every meeting. I have work long sleeve shirts every time I have met with members of my lodge but when I did my first degree is when my tattoos were shown. Nobody has brought them up tho. I do not have any masonic tattoos but I do have tattoos on my chest,back, and shoulders.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Sandip

I have a fraternity tattoo and will be getting a masonic one soon as soon I bring my blood sugar level down.....but at the lodge its purely Masonic Attire. ?.....Black Suits, Black Tie, White Gloves...

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## john76

I am sleeved and was raised with my tattoos visible. I was judged by my character not my appearance. I have visible masonic tattoos and nobody knows what they mean except for one that has received their third degree.


----------



## ErvAlmighty

I have about 7 tattoos on my arms and chest. (None below my elbows)  I have wondered what the faces of my brothers were when they seen them for the first time lol regardless they are my brothers


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## John Schnitz

I have these on me. Nobody ever said anything to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Browncoat

john76 said:


> I am sleeved and was raised with my tattoos visible. I was judged by my character not my appearance. I have visible masonic tattoos and nobody knows what they mean except for one that has received their third degree.



I have tattoos as well, but nothing Masonic. Wouldn't it be a violation of your obligation by having something like this?

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## John Schnitz

Nope .its just like wearing a cap,ring or having a sticker on your car. There is no difference. But you need to be a master mason.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## john76

Just know what they stand for and why you are wearing them.


----------



## John Schnitz

john76 said:


> Just know what they stand for and why you are wearing them.



Yes thanks for that bro. I forgot that.

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## john76

Anytime brother!


----------



## dfreybur

Browncoat said:


> Wouldn't it be a violation of your obligation by having something like this?



Our obligations are about the parts that are secret.  The S&C are visible to the public at the front of almost every lodge hall in the country are are therefore not secret.  You'd need to have a tattoo that shows (something else that we have to be face to face to demonstrate).

Having an S&C tattoo is about earned versus not earned, not about revealing what is secret.


----------



## Browncoat

dfreybur said:


> Our obligations are about the parts that are secret.  The S&C are visible to the public at the front of almost every lodge hall in the country are are therefore not secret....
> 
> Having an S&C tattoo is about earned versus not earned, not about revealing what is secret.



That's my point, though. Even this forum often has issues distinguishing what is secret vs. what is earned. Who is to say what is considered secret when there is rarely anything the same across jurisdictions? Also, he said only a MM would understand his tattoos. That leads me to believe the tattoo is something specific from that degree and not just the S&C. 



Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## john76

Maybe run the question by your W.M. and see what he says. Almost every symbol you can get on a tie, pin, etc. It doesn't hurt to ask before being frowned upon.


----------



## brother josh

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## DanMorris

I plan on getting an S&C on my arm. I have the attached tattoo on my forearm. Nothing but compliments from my lodge mates. Props to anyone who knows the original author of the snake in my arm!


----------



## crono782

Join or die, Ben Franklin. ;D haven't seen that picture in forever


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## marty15chris

Well done to use the original design with the state names.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## hoosierclone

Same thing Craig Ferguson has on his right arm. Pretty cool. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## John Schnitz

Just got this today.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

john76 said:


> Just know what they stand for and why you are wearing them.


Right on. I plan to get a Masonic tattoo as my Christmas present. I already have four, what's one more.


----------



## mrpierce17

Got this shortly after I was raised


----------



## Warrior1256

Warrior1256 said:


> Right on. I plan to get a Masonic tattoo as my Christmas present. I already have four, what's one more.


I also have four tattoos. As you say, what's one more?


----------



## MaineMason

A ring--given to me by my father, as his father who raised him and , and, and, is enough. A lapel pin, my Consistory Jewel, that's enough for me. I would never have a tattoo. Then again, brother, it's your own body.


----------



## brother josh




----------



## gshukha

I have the same tatoo


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Here's mine.  Got it from an awesome brother in austin. He's from California, but he got here as quick as he could... Lol


----------



## PennsylvaniaMason

My lodge is very old (historically) yet our membership is generally pretty young. Our officer line is fairly decorated with members that have tattoos that are visible even when in tuxedos and full regalia. 

I for one always have chosen to get ink within discretion so that I may easily cover and not offend anyone. With the exception of one tattoo. 

As a conferring master, I enjoy the reaction I get from newly entered Mason's when this hand is extended to them in friendship and brotherly love:


----------

